# رجــــعـــــنــــــــــا



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*رجــــعـــــنــــــــــا*

على السريع, من ثواني بس تم اعادة تشغيل الموقع و المنتدى و السيرفر كله, هذا موضوع على السريع فقط للتذكير, و انتظروا مني بعد شوي موضوع كامل عن الي حصل

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم حبايب​


----------



## ><)))))*> (24 مايو 2006)

*مبروك الرجوع*
*المسيح يبارك تعبك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مايو 2006)

الف مبروك لينا كلنا يا جماعه
الحمد لله على سلامه المنتدى
و منور يا شيرو فى المنتدى


----------



## artamisss (24 مايو 2006)

اخيرررررررررررررررررا الواحد رجع بيته  بعد التشرد اللى كان  فيه

 وحشتونى  كلكم يا خواتى  يا  حبيابى   بجد بجد مفتقداكو  جدا   

وانا تشرفت  انى  اكون اول واحدة   ازغردت لعودة المنتدى   من بعد ما روك قالى  

:999:  وحشتونى بجد    اجدعنوا بقى وصلولى علشان  امتحانتى  يوم  السبت الجاااااى :smil8:


----------



## artamisss (24 مايو 2006)

* لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

زغروته  حلوة  رنيت فى بيتنا   سمعت حارتنا  وولاد حارتنا   زغروووووووووووووووووووووووووووته 

لولولولولولولولولولوولولولولولولوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

زغــــــاريط يا جمانة و ميرنا و ديانا و كل الحزب الستاتي


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مايو 2006)

:ura1:  الف مبروووك :ura1: 

طبعا الفرحة برجوع المنتدي لاتتوصف

واحب اقول لكل اخواتي وحشتوني

واحد واحد معادا واحد هو عارف نفسه :gy0000:​


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مايو 2006)

> واحد واحد معادا واحد هو عارف نفسه


هو مين الواحد ده يا باشا و ايه السبب انه موحشكش هو كان بايت معاك امبارح ولا ايه
عموما انا اعرف الواحد ده و كلمته على الماسنجر و قالى انه مش حيزعلك منه يا باشا
و حيريحك خالص 
علشان تكون سعيد
ربنا معاكوا الحمد لله على سلامه المنتدى و يارب دايما كون بخير  و اكيد ربنا ميسمحش ان كلامه يضيع او ان تعب خدامه يضيع


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*الواحد داه هو انا... لاني كنت كسول و مش شغال كويس في المنتدى و السيرفر هههههه*


----------



## bebeto (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا مان
بس كونت عاز اعرف اية اللى حصل الاول  ؟؟


----------



## antoon refaat (24 مايو 2006)

الف شكر ليك يا روك علي عملك القيم ده الف شكر


----------



## pola (24 مايو 2006)

مبروك بعودة المنتدى يا روك

و مبروك علينا كلنا

ان شاء اللة يرجع النشاط فية من تانى


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

سبب الانقطاع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5555


----------



## جورج كرسبو (24 مايو 2006)

حمد الله على سلامة المنتدى


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 مايو 2006)

*Congratulations*


:smil6: :smil6: :smil6: :smil6: :smil6: :smil6: :smil6: :smil6:​


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*أختي الرائحة الذكية,,, كنتي من الاعضاء الي على بالي و فكرة توصيل الخبر ليكي,,, نشكر الرب ان الخبر وصل ليكي عن طريق الايميل اعتقد.. مرحب بالبقية من جديد, و الرب يبارك بيكم يا احبة*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 مايو 2006)

*بصراحة  مينوووو هو اللى عرفنى أن المنتدى رجع تانى ..*

*و أنا سعيدة جدا برجوعه مرة أخرى..*

*ربنا يبارك*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*مينو شغال زي النار... سمعوا زغروطة قوية بالرد الي بعدي*


----------



## ميرنا (24 مايو 2006)

مبروك يا احلى ادمن:999:  30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 




 واحلى منتدى ويارب متحصل تانى ابدا ابدا ابدا 

:ab4: :748pf: :36_3_11:


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 مايو 2006)

*بصراحة مينوووو يستاهل زغروطة كبيرة .. بس يا خسارة مش بعرف ..:smil8: :smil8: *​


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*احلى زغروطة من احلى ميرنا... الرائحة الذكية, سمعينا زغروطة على اي حال*


----------



## +Dream+ (24 مايو 2006)

30: 30: 30: 
لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
الف الف الف مبروك على رجوع المنتدى 

30: 30: 30: ​


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

*ودي احلى زغروطة من دريم... فينك يا جمانة...*


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مايو 2006)

++menooo++ قال:
			
		

> هو مين الواحد ده يا باشا و ايه السبب انه موحشكش هو كان بايت معاك امبارح ولا ايه
> عموما انا اعرف الواحد ده و كلمته على الماسنجر و قالى انه مش حيزعلك منه يا باشا
> و حيريحك خالص
> علشان تكون سعيد
> ربنا معاكوا الحمد لله على سلامه المنتدى و يارب دايما كون بخير  و اكيد ربنا ميسمحش ان كلامه يضيع او ان تعب خدامه يضيع



انا مش اقصدك انتا يا مينو وعما اظن لو اقصدك انتا كنت قولت الاسم 

وانتا عارف اننا عندي شجاعة ادبية لذلك 

انا حطيت سمايل بيطلع لسانه معاناها بهزر مع الشخص ده 

سلام المسيح


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مايو 2006)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يا كل المنتدي يا عالم يا اهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ماشي يا ديانا ميرسي علي الزغروطه الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> انا مش اقصدك انتا يا مينو وعما اظن لو اقصدك انتا كنت قولت الاسم
> 
> وانتا عارف اننا عندي شجاعة ادبية لذلك
> 
> ...


 
*انا عارف انك قاصدني... يا وحش...*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> يا كل المنتدي يا عالم يا اهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ماشي يا ديانا ميرسي علي الزغروطه الجمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
> 
> ...


 
*منور حبيبي... انا كنت عايز اوصلك خبر من بدري بس مقدرتش.. اهو اخذت خبر.. منور من جديد*


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

الف الف مبروك على العودة الى بعد غيبة

اهدلكم اغنية 

i want to spend my life time loveing you  - The Mask Of Zorro


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

بمناسبة عودة المنتدى 
هدية بسيطة
Download Link : http://www.filegone.com/i3yd


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

جومانه مابتعرفش تزغرت انا هازغردت نيابه عنها  هههههههه

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللللى30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: : 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30لولولولولولولولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى



عقبال ماتغزردتولى  يوم النتيجه انشالله


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

لا والمهم  ايه  انها  جايه هنا  بالصورة  ومايكل  حاطها   بالصوت   يعنى   بقيه  موسيقى  تصويريه  للزغاريد 
هههههه


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*احلى زغروطة.. صحيتني من نوم بسببها... *

*مرحب بيك يا مايكل واحشني يا عبقري... منورين كلكم يا حبايب...*


----------



## hima85222 (25 مايو 2006)

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

وأحلى زغروطة

لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولىىىىىىىىىىى

مبروك عالينا كلنا​


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مايو 2006)

*حتى هيما كمان زغرطلكم يا جماعه شوفوا فرحه الناس قد ايه بالمنتدى ربنا يخليك يا روك شكرا يا غالى*


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*ههههههه احلى زغروطة رجالية.. ربنا يخليك يا هيما... منورنا*

*شايف يا مينو, اد ايه انا كنت ضالم الناس...*


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

روك

مش مسالة ظلم

دى مسالة فرح مش اكثر


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*عارف يا مايكل, بس المسألة بتحسسني بالذنب... بس الشئ الي مصبرني, انه كل الاشياء بتعمل للخير, يعني اكيد الرب كان ليه مشيئته في الموضوع...*


----------



## artamisss (25 مايو 2006)

يا روك يا عزيزى  متنساش ان لولا المنتدى  انه راح  ورجع ماكنا  هانعرف قيمه الصلاة 
ولاكنا هانعرف قيمه المنتدى نفسه   ولا قيمه   عشرتنا  احنا مع بعض كلنا   كاخوات  واصحاب  مع بعض  افتقدوا بعض لمدة  طويله 

ولولا برضه  وقوع المنتدى مكناش عرفنا ازاى  نصلى  لاجل شيئ ونتحد عليه كلنا


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2006)

*كلامك صحيح يا ديانا... ربنا بيستخدم كل الظروف الي حوالينا لتوعيتنا...*


----------



## Michael (25 مايو 2006)

> عارف يا مايكل, بس المسألة بتحسسني بالذنب... بس الشئ الي مصبرني, انه كل الاشياء بتعمل للخير, يعني اكيد الرب كان ليه مشيئته في الموضوع...



طيبعى انك تشعر بالذنب من الناس الى كانت مش عارفة تدخل مالنتدى ولا حاجة وكانت تايهة

بس دة برضة لة سبب لينا ان الواحد كان يصلى كثير علشان المنتدى

ولو انت اخدت بالك فى الجروب الخاص بينا فى الياهو انا كتبت طلب صلاة وقبل ما يمر 3 ايام كنت انت زفيتنا بالخبر المفرح بعودة المنتدى

وزى برضة ما ارطميس قالت

يبقى المفروض ان شعروك بالذبن حاليا ينقلب الى فرح بكل الكلام الحلو الى كل الاعضاء بيكتبوة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## †gomana† (29 مايو 2006)

*:ura1: هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه انا مبسوطة اوى اوى ان بيتنا رجع تانى :ura1:*
*انا بجد اتشردت جامد اوى فى المنتديات التانية *
*ربنا يسامحك يا دودى كنت بصليلك جامد اوى انت والمنتدى عشان ترجعهولنا تانى*
*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا مبسوطة اوى اوى اوى*
*ومعلش بقى انا كنت غايبة شوية ظروف وسورى عشان ردى جاى متاخر*
*يالا ربنا معاكم يا شباب وعايزين همتكم معانا عشان نرجع منتدى الكنيسة زى الاول واحسن كمان من الاول*
*ربنا يبارككم ويخليكم ويحافظ على حياتكم كلكم نفر نفر ويحافظ على كل الحلوين اللى بيمتحنوا*

:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2006)

*زغروطة يا جمانة و حيات عمو روك*


----------

